# Mercedes based MH



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm trying to find out which MH's other than Hymer use Merc sprinter chassis.

Any info would be greatly appreciated in particular any 4x4 Sprinter info

Cheers 

Wups


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

new or s/h.dennis


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

brillopad said:


> new or s/h.dennis


Preferably new

Wups


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

geist. dennis


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

brillopad said:


> geist. dennis


Thanks for that

Wups


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Have a look at this. Two versions on Sprinter 4x4 chassis: LEV for 'light duty' off-road and Xpedition for serious Overland stuff. I think the prices are around €150k plus extras. But then they are cheaper than a Unicat based on a Merc Unimog!

Philip

<<Weinsberg LEV>>


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

JeanLuc said:


> Have a look at this. Two versions on Sprinter 4x4 chassis: LEV for 'light duty' off-road and Xpedition for serious Overland stuff. I think the prices are around €150k plus extras. But then they are cheaper than a Unicat based on a Merc Unimog!
> 
> Philip
> 
> <<Weinsberg LEV>>


Thanks Philip

Thats some RV but a little more 4x4 than I want 

Wups


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Wupert said:


> I'm trying to find out which MH's other than Hymer use Merc sprinter chassis.
> Any info would be greatly appreciated in particular any 4x4 Sprinter info
> Cheers
> Wups


Lots to choose from in Germany but often at a price. Are you looking for a coach built, panel-van conversion or a box on the back.

James Cook -Westfalia do a panel van conversion and I've seen 4x4 versions.

La Strada do a panel van conversion but not 4x4 as far as I know.

Here's a coachbuilt 4x4:
Weinsberg Light Expedition Vehicle

cs-reisemobile do a number of models and will do a 4x4 version if requested - they sold a demo recently.

HRZ-Reisemobile also do PVC and 4x4's - there are some older ones on their site and if you let their opening slide show play some are shown.

There are many German companies that will build a purpose-built box on the back of a Sprinter but your starting to get over 100,000 euros. and into the Expedition Vehicle range.

Sprinters have a factory 4x4 or a more advanced system from approved are converters like Iglhaut

Iglhaut Sprinters

more here

Woelcke

and here
seitz

Excluding 4x4 I'm sure many of the main manufacturers like Rapido will do a Sprinter-based coach built:

Rapido A-Class

in the UK I think Murvi will doa PVC.

 
Keith


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Not 4x4, but Auto-sleeper/Marquis County Range
Brian


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Medallionman said:


> Not 4x4, but Auto-sleeper/Marquis County Range
> Brian


Brill guys

I've been googling like mad for a few weeks and its quite difficult to find which makers use the Merc chassis

You have already made my task easier

Wups


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Cathargo Opus range on the 5 tonne Sprinter
Concorde made some as well.
Murvi also build on the medium wheelbase Sprinter

The 4X4 market is far more bespoke though.

Which river did you plan to cross with it?

C.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

LeVoyageur (aka Pilote) but not 4x4 but they might.
http://www.levoyageur.fr/html/gamme/
Patrick


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> Cathargo Opus range on the 5 tonne Sprinter
> Concorde made some as well.
> Murvi also build on the medium wheelbase Sprinter
> 
> ...


Cheers Clive

I'm going to practice on the Taff then venture via the Severn into wild country 

Wups


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have a Geist on a 416 Sprinter. They offered it as an optional extra instead of the 316. It gives us a big payload.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> The 4X4 market is far more bespoke though.
> 
> Which river did you plan to cross with it?
> 
> C.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Superk said:


> CliveMott said:
> 
> 
> > The 4X4 market is far more bespoke though.
> ...


Brill

Wups


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Wupert said:


> Superk said:
> 
> 
> > CliveMott said:
> ...


Cant get info on Mercs off Marquis site.

Wups


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Superk said:


> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to find out which MH's other than Hymer use Merc sprinter chassis.
> ...


Excellent and Informative post. thanks.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tonne*



leseduts said:


> We have a Geist on a 416 Sprinter. They offered it as an optional extra instead of the 316. It gives us a big payload.


Now 3 4 or 5 series


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Esterel 
Rimor


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Show off!

Also Thomas Cook - Westfalia.

Our last MH was Merc Sprinter based. Our present MH is Merc Sprinter based (616) and when we eventually the plan is for the smaller one to be Merc based - although not so sure it will still be called a Sprinter by then!


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Last series Merc, Burstner T Star Radoneur C Class 2 wd BUT?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*BUT*



derekfaeberwick said:


> Last series Merc, Burstner T Star Radoneur C Class 2 wd BUT?


BUT?

Needs AirRides?


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi 
Autosleeper Marquis County Range based on Mercedes 315cdi chassis 150bhp and available in Automatic, absolutley brilliant available new from the Marquis group only, Marquis is the retail arm of Autosleeper. I purchased mine from Chris at Marquis Northampton, you will not be disappointed. Were are you based, are you local to me Worcestershire PM me for contact if so, we looked at all makes but the Auto Mercedes made it for us 
Take care delboy


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for this info

We are based in Swansea 

Wups


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Merc Chassis*

In theory, any panel van converter should be able to build on the Sprinter 4 x 4 van package, but be aware that adding the 4 x 4 adds £5.5K to the base vehicle cost. So Murvi and IH who have both built on Sprinters might be able to accommodate you at a price in the region of £60K.

I know this because Keswick MRT are about to take delivery of a new purpose built 4 x 4 MR ambulance. The base vehicle cost ( MWB panel van with windows, 2.2 150bhp engine) was in the region of £31K before the converter started doing anything to it - and bear in mind that ambulances do not attract VAT.

Something to bear in mind is that adding the 4 x 4 package also reduces payload as you have to take account of the transfer box and extra drive train parts. You might have to look at the 400 series chassis to get the payload you want.

SuperK has already outlined the number of German companies who go down this route. One way of doing it might be to ask someone like Bundesvan to find you one.

Regards

Smick


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a Rimor Super Brig 670 Auto on a Merc Cab/chassis.

Did have a Rimor Super Brig 727 but its sold now.

Peter


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Merc Base*

We have a "La Strada" who use predominantly Merc. Well our Nova s is a 316

Steve


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Kentucky Camp

Rimor thingies

And only the Mk1 Sprinter needed additional help on the rear springs

C.


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

My T Star certainly manages fine. I've heard that Burstner does tweek them a bit though.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*New Mercs*

Read the link below if you are considering a new Mercedes Sprinter.

Click Me


----------

